# 2011 Neighborhood Sign



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I was really disappointed with last year's neighborhood Trick-or-Treat sign, so for this year, I decided I was going to make one. A sign worthy of the greatest holiday of the year! And with a quick Google search, a stroll through my font collection, a projector and some paint, I went to work. This is going up Sunday night.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, Nice sign, that ought to get some folks attention! I agree with your actions. take matters into your own hands.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

dang, that looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work! That is a sign to be proud of. It is hard to believe just how much a nice looking sign or advertisement will do for your haunt. People are visual animals and a great looking poster or sign will draw their eye to it and lock it in their memory.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmm that moon and haunted house looks a bit familiar for some reason.

Good looking sign


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is awesome. Did you paint the entire thing black first or after?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Great sign! I like the ghost, the house and the lettering (ie the whole thing). And I don't blame you for tiring of the wait for the neighborhood to come up with something. You know that if you want it done right...you've got to do it yourself!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice and very kid friendly, too.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! The ghost/house was from a Google image search. It's a widely-used vintage cutout (I think I've seen it on about 10 blogs already this year!). I laid everything out in Adobe Illustrator, then projected the image onto the plywood and traced it. Started with the orange, then green, then white and finally black paint. I wanted to do something bold, but in a neighborhood-friendly way. I'm putting it up at the top of our neighborhood Sunday night.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool...great work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is an awesome and very neighborhood friendly sign. Excellent job!


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I love the vintage look1


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool sign and kid-friendly too!


----------

